# Schwalben- und Mauerseglerhaus im Garten



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe gerade etwas entdeckt, wo ich über die Nabuseite 
hingeraten bin, was ich absolut genial finde - und die Idee ist so simpel. 

Vielleicht hat der eine doer andere von Euch ja auch Interesse an so einem Luxusdomizil im Garten 

ich werde mich für hier bei mir jetzt erstmal schlau machen 

http://www.schwalbenschutz.de/

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,

das ist ja genial. Früher hab es auf den Bauernhöfen ja Taubenschläge, die fielen mir sofort ein, als ich das sah. Warum also nicht einen Schwalbenschlag. Oh, wenn ich mehr Platz hätte....


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe gerade die Firma angeschrieben - als ich das sah, hatte ich natürlich gleich eine 
weiterführende Idee 

...und zwar: eine dritte Ebene auf zwei meter Höhe, mit herausziehbaren Kunstnestern für Mehlschwalben und Mauersegler, 
wo auch die Öffnungen vorne so zu öffnen sind, dass man von Hand füttern kann. 

Dann könnte ich nämlich meine Zöglinge direkt am "Schwalben- bzw. Mauerseglerturm" aufziehen - näherer und 
natürlicherer Kontakt zu Artgenossen geht nicht 

Bin mal gespannt, was sie antworten. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirsten,
bei deiner Idee vergesse aber den Regenschutz nicht.
Ich meine für dich, füttern bei Sa...wetter wäre nicht schön. 
Aber das wäre der Hit wenn das klappen würde.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, wenn es nicht klapp. Hier im Forum sind doch Handwerker mit goldenen Händen. Hilfe zum Selberbauen wäre doch wenigsten theoretisch  da. 

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2016)

super Idee!!! 

Ihr seid alle eingeladen zum rustikalen Camping- Bauwochenende auf meinem Trailplatz - 
die Steaks für den Grill gebe ich aus


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Aug. 2016)

Hi Kirstin, du wirtst lachen, über diese Idee hatte ich vor einem Jahr schon mal nachgedacht.
Bei mir gabs vor 2 Jahren diverse Höhlenbrüter- und halboffene Kästen, letztes Jahr einen Schleiereulenkasten und 2 Steinkauzröhen (leider nochnicht belegt). Mal sehen ob ich zukünftig noch Langeweile bekomme....
... aber jetzt baue ich erstmal Teich .
LG Michael


----------

